# [erledigt] Eclipse plugin startet nicht



## Vayu (5. Mai 2009)

Hiho,

ich hab ein Eclipse plugin gebastelt.
Das Plugin registriert in der plugin.xml eine prefPage, einen newWizard und einen Editor, der als standard Editor für einen bestimmten dateityp hergenommen wird.

Das funktioniert auch alles, bis auf die PreferencePage

in deren initMethode mache ich folgendes:


```
setPreferenceStore(PluginActivator.getDefault().getPreferenceStore());
```

Sobald ich die prefpage öffnen möchte gibts nen NullPointer an folgender Stelle 
"PluginActivator.getDefault()"

Der Editor öffnet aber ganz brav die Dateien, der New Wizard funktioniert. Aber sobald ich irgendwie auf PluginActivator.getDefault() zugreifen will ist dieses noch null.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Vayu (5. Mai 2009)

ok ich habs ...

der Haken bei "Load this plugin when one of its classes is loaded" war nicht gesetzt ... aber ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich dass das heisst, dass das plugin sofort mit Eclipse gestartet wird und nicht LazyLoading betrieben wird.

Scheinbar wird das plugin, bei nicht gesetztem Haken also nicht geladen.

Eclipse 3.3.1.1


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2009)

Nein, dann musst du händisch laden. Wenn du wirklich eager loading betreiben willst (Davon ist meistens abzuraten), dann geht das mit einem Startup Hook.


----------



## Vayu (6. Mai 2009)

wieder was gelernt 

danke wildcard


----------

